# Where to crappie fish down south this spring?



## Sluggo

I want to take my 15 year old son on a trip down south (Tenn. or Ky.) to crappie fish this spring and I really want to make it special and memorable for him so that he wants to go back again and maybe make it a tradition. I am asking for any advice here. Obviously, we would like to catch large numbers of crappie . . . size isn't a main factor here . . . just keeper size. As for the lodging….maybe a cabin or lodge? Again, open to suggestions from some of you who do this regularly. Thanks to anyone who responds!


----------



## dcool

Lake Barkley or Kentucky lake would be my preferences!


----------



## ress

Look for places around Cadiz Ky. I'd hire a guide for that kind of trip!


----------



## chaunc

Go to the website www.kentuckylake.com and check out all the info you’ll need. They even list guides as well as lodging for every area of the lake from Tennessee to Northern Kentucky lake. Best time to go for numbers is mid to late April.


----------



## Sluggo

Thanks for the info! I will definitely get a guide as I want to have the best possible chances of a successful trip. Does anyone have any experiences with specific guides or lodges, cabins, etc.?


----------



## ress

Google is your friend


----------



## sherman51

ress said:


> Look for places around Cadiz Ky. I'd hire a guide for that kind of trip!


you got some great advice here. go to ky lake in early april and hire a guide for a day or 2 each trip you make.

I have a friend that fishes ky lake each yr. he starts by trolling small cranks slow. if this doesn't produce he fishes brush piles. as a last resort he hires a guide.
sherman


----------



## chaunc

Sluggo said:


> Thanks for the info! I will definitely get a guide as I want to have the best possible chances of a successful trip. Does anyone have any experiences with specific guides or lodges, cabins, etc.?


Depending on what type fishing you want to do, depends on which guide i’d Recommend. Pulling cranks, Crappie gills and more guide service is fantastic. Pulling jigs, Brad Weekly is the man to book. Spider rigging, Whiskers is a good one. There’s a ton more to choose from but these are guys I know personally and have fished with. As for lodging, choose which area of the lake you want to fish and pick a place to stay in that area. I fish mid lake. I stay at the Early American Motel in Aurora. The guide you choose will give you info on where to stay too. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## mosquitopat

has anyone ever fished Kerr Reservoir ? I've read it's one of the best crappie lakes.


----------



## Sluggo

chaunc said:


> Depending on what type fishing you want to do, depends on which guide i’d Recommend. Pulling cranks, Crappie gills and more guide service is fantastic. Pulling jigs, Brad Weekly is the man to book. Spider rigging, Whiskers is a good one. There’s a ton more to choose from but these are guys I know personally and have fished with. As for lodging, choose which area of the lake you want to fish and pick a place to stay in that area. I fish mid lake. I stay at the Early American Motel in Aurora. The guide you choose will give you info on where to stay too. Hope you have a great trip.


Thank You!


----------



## Harry1959

This is good info published by Ky fish and wildlife. Also if it says a lake should have good numbers of large crappie, it will generally have a lot of small ones too. Finding the bigger slabs can be difficult. If you don’t get a guide, gather all the info you can from the locals, start conversations at the ramp and on the lake. Pay attention to where and how others are fishing. I generally share my info, especially if there is a kid involved. Most of us like to see kids or teenagers catch fish.
https://fw.ky.gov/Fish/Documents/CurrentFishingForecast.pdf


----------



## Harry1959

Didn’t ask if you had a boat and sonar, if not definitely get a guide


----------



## Snyd

I don't think you can go wrong with Kerr, Reelfoot, Kentucky or Barkley Lake.
I have fished Kerr a couple times and it has some incredible slabs in it.


----------



## Smitty82

I'm a fan of Dale Hollow and Cave Run. Dale Hollow is better for fishing, and Cave Run has better campgrounds IMO.


----------



## RMK

we made our first trip to kentucky lake last spring. weather was cold unseasonably late so conditoins were a little behind where they should have been for the timing of our trip. we went out with doug wynn of crappie gills and more for one moring. very knowledgeable crappie guy and super nice. good teacher. and good friend of chaunnce. nothing bad to say about him or his setup. he even gave us a handful of jigs when we were done to try out on the rest of our trip. i would recomend talking to locals and most of all just watch what others are doing on the water and try it for yourself. there will be plenty of crappie boats on the water and it will be fairly easy to see where and how they are catching.

i also went to lake cumberland last fall. didnt do great on the catching but learned alot about the lake. it sure looks like it could be a lot of fun if the timing was right in the spring. tons of the crappiest looking cover i have ever seen. if you go to cumberland send me a message on here and we could talk spots. 

we are going to old hickory this spring.


----------



## Sluggo

Thanks to all who responded! I have a boat and downscan electronics. I will let you all know where we go and how we do. Thanks again!


----------



## Lundy

Going to Lake Wateree In SC again this early spring.


----------



## Sluggo

Have you done well there in the past?


----------



## chaunc

Got my vacation scheduled for late March. If anyone from the site is going to be there, I hope to see you on the water or Kenlake marina for an early breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Lundy

Sluggo said:


> Have you done well there in the past?


Great trip last spring


----------



## Sluggo

chaunc said:


> Got my vacation scheduled for late March. If anyone from the site is going to be there, I hope to see you on the water or Kenlake marina for an early breakfast or lunch.


Chaunc,
Where and what dates are you going? Where are you staying? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## chaunc

Sluggo said:


> Chaunc,
> Where and what dates are you going? Where are you staying? Just curious. Thanks!


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Turkinator

I was in north Alabama the two weeks before Easter. I wasn’t crappie fishing but guys I know down there were tearing them up at Weiss and Logan Martin


----------

